# Christopher ward trident



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

*Christopher ward trident*


View Advert


I am in the market for a Christopher ward Trident 300,preferably red,green bezel,not black.




*Advertiser*

Pete wilding



*Date*

11/12/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£225.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

